
Nim in Action – Final PDF EBook Edition Is Now Available - mirekrusin
https://www.manning.com/books/nim-in-action
======
mirekrusin
Website doesn't seem to be updated, received email notification says:

"(...) We are pleased to announce the publication of Nim in Action. As a MEAP
subscriber you can now download your copy of the finished PDF eBook. (...)".

And the final PDF is available for download.

~~~
dom96
Keep an eye out on Nim's website and Twitter for the print release.

~~~
dom96
Also, I am planning to create a dedicated page for the book. I'll likely
submit it to HN right before the launch of the printed book.

